# Reluctant avatar



## Jen5656 (9 Jun 2013)

Tried several times to upload avatar without success...what am I doing wrong????

Yes checked previous threads


----------



## Shaun (10 Jun 2013)

Jen5656 said:


> Tried several times to upload avatar without success...what am I doing wrong????
> 
> Yes checked previous threads


 
Post the image, here in this thread, that you're trying to use as an avatar and I'll sort it for you. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Jen5656 (11 Jun 2013)

Managed it..Thanks Shaun


----------

